# Carrigan head, ballygally head, girasol, spinel..1955-1964 ?



## Amanda Fay (Aug 17, 2014)

Has anyone been on or know anyone who was on these ships around this time frame?


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Spinel was owned by William Robertson (Gem Line)
She was built by Henry Robb in Leith in 1937. In 1939 she was requisitioned by the British Government. On 25 may 1940 she was bombed by German aircraft and abandoned by he crew. The Germans used her until she was recovered and renamed Empire Spinel. In 1946 she was re-acquired by Robertson's. 
In 1970 she was demolished at Dalmuir


----------



## Somerton (Oct 24, 2008)

The Girasol was built as the Rosapenna for John Kelly Belfast . Then she was the Chesterbrook with Comben Longstaff . That is when William Robertson got her . About the Head Line ships there is a member of S N who sailed on the Carrigan Head . I remember these ships from my time as ab in the Belfast tugs . Also my father was boatman for Robertsons in Belfast . John Coulter. . Regards . Alex .


----------

